# My R32 GT-R V-Spec Do Luck from Sweden



## Bramstedt (Mar 20, 2008)

Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R V-Spec

Here is pictures of my 93 R32 GT-R V-Spec, I'ts now halftime before it's out on the swedish tracks!

I'm building it for maximum response instead of maximum power (like mines).

But my goals are: 650bhp @ V-Power / 750bhp @ E85

Anyway, all the info is in the link:

Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R V-Spec









*Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R V-Spec*








*Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R V-Spec*








*Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R V-Spec*








*Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R V-Spec*

---->More pics & info<----


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice piece of work mate


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

that looks mean!


----------



## Bramstedt (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks boys!


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

It's a beast! :thumbsup:


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

thats an amzing car i just hate do luck wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bramstedt (Mar 20, 2008)

cogtr said:


> thats an amzing car i just hate do luck wheels! :thumbsup:


Thx, I don't like them myself, but they where on when i bought the car.
Had them for sale last year for 1000£ bot not a single offer. 

I might re spray them later, or buy new Volk rims next year.


----------



## gaz2002 (Mar 17, 2004)

Stunning R32 mate, nice flame as well.

Gaz


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

one of the nicest r32's i have seen. I love the wheels. I'll have to email you when i finally get my 32 and see if you still have them for sale


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

**** me thats nice


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

thats gorgoues


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Awsome

Not a fan of the double sixes but theres not many R32's with them and mated with the Do Luck kit aswell, Nice


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats a very nice motor ya got there fella


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Not enough black R32's out there.............if only they all looked this good!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I said Fcuk 3 times out loud when i saw those pics...lovely looking R32. Interesting spec too. Good luck and have fun with that. 

Now i want one


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello Bramstede, Nice looking R32 even my R32 looks close to your ride which I am going to got nice picture then post it here soon, but what you think about Mitsu 19T/7 Turbos ?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

what colour is it? factory standard?


----------



## Bramstedt (Mar 20, 2008)

KING-GTR said:


> Hello Bramstede, Nice looking R32 even my R32 looks close to your ride which I am going to got nice picture then post it here soon, but what you think about Mitsu 19T/7 Turbos ?


Hello! Thank you!

The Mitsu 19T/7 is a great option to HKS Turbos for 2x price, great spool-up and good sustainability? when you compare against ball-bearing turbos.



CSB said:


> what colour is it? factory standard?


Yes it is, 732 G..


----------



## mrpsychopath (Aug 2, 2009)

mucho nice


----------



## skyline_bnr2002 (Jun 10, 2006)

That's one nice R32. You don't mind me asking whats the style of that hood cuz i like ...


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/55839-do-luck-r32-gtr.html

Did you buy it from a forum member? 

I think I might have to purchase a r32 do luck kit, the best I've seen so far.


----------



## skyline_bnr2002 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Bramstedt (Mar 20, 2008)

Thx! Yes i bought it from a member, unfortunately it was used as a daily driven car, so it was in bad condition. I use it no more than friday/saturday and on the tracks.

The hood is a border.

Cheers


----------

